# Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Juni 2011)

*Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Hi Leute, 

in der letzten Zeit hab Ich öfter Filme geschnitten und konvertiert. Soweit alles gut, aber bei manchen Filmen finde Ich das der Ton nicht genau mit dem Bild übereinstimmt. Manchmal kommt es einem vor als würde das Video schneller laufen als der Ton, wie gesagt "manchmal". 

Normal gehe Ich so vor:

Film in MPG Format konvertieren mit Format Factory, dann schneiden mit Free Video Dub und dann auf 1920 * 1080 mit Badaboom. 

Auf Komprimierung Achte Ich nicht, da Ich die fertigen Filme auf meine externe Festplatte packe und von da aus am TV abspiele.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Der Versatz von Audio zu Video ist in den meisten Schnittprogrammen direkt einstellbar - nennt sich meist Audio Delay und wird in Millisekunden eingestellt (mit positiven oder negativen Werten). Aber auch in vielen Abspielprogrammen, AV-Receiver und Fernsehern.
Deine Verarbeitungskette ist der Qualität aber nicht unbedingt förderlich. 
Erst alles unterschiedlos nach MPEG konvertieren, dann erst schneiden - und dann nochmal konvertieren?  Und das Aufblasen auf HD macht auch kein besseres Bild (nur viel größere Dateien), besonders nicht durch Badaboom. Der Fernseher kann bestimmt auch kleinere Formate als HD bildschirmfüllend darstellen.
Aber okay, du wirst dir dabei schon irgendwas gedacht haben - aber schon allein durch die überflüssige Konvertiererei kann so ein Tonversatz entstehen. Wahrscheinlich bildest du dir das nicht nur ein.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (19. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist nur das ich erst in MPG konvertieren muss, da ich sonst nicht schneiden kann. Free Video Dub ist halt so oder kannst du mir eine bessere Schnittsoftware nennen, aber vorzugsweise Freeware. In Format Factory stell Ich die Auflösung auf 1280*720 HD ein, kann es sein das die schon ausreicht für gute Qualität am TV, denn wenn ich nur einmal konvertiere und dann schneide müsste der Versatz minimal sein oder?


Ich poste nachher mal meine Einstellungen in Format Factory,vielleicht mach Ich da schon nen Fehler.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Kommt natürlich darauf an, was das Grundformat ist. AVI-Dateien z.B. kann man mit VirtualDub schneiden.
Ich sage ja nicht, das Free Video Dub als Schnittsoftware schlecht ist - kann ich auch nicht, weil ich es nicht nutze. Darum kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, wo man da den Audio Delay einstellen kann.
Um auf die Schnelle MPG-Dateien zu schneiden, nehme ich Cuttermaran. Das arbeitet aber mit den demuxten Elementary Streams der ursprünglichen MPG2-Datei. Und das ist auch gut so.
Denn nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung handelt man sich beim Schnitt von MPG2-Dateien "am Stück" - also nicht als Audio- und Videodatei getrennt - viel schneller Synchronizitätsfehler ein, als mit Schnittprogrammen, die mit den getrennten Streams arbeiten und sie hinterher wieder remuxen.
Falls dein Schnittprogramm also MPGs bearbeitet, ohne sie vorher aufzutrennen, _könnte_ es da einen Zusammenhang geben. 
Warum du kleinere Formate auf HD hochziehst, ist mir aber trotzdem noch nicht ganz klar. 
Das würde eventuell Sinn machen, wenn man mit ausgefuchsten Filtern aus dem kleineren Video das Beste herausholen möchte (in einem gewissen Rahmen geht das), aber es ist mit viel manuellem Tuning an diversen Parametern verbunden, bis man ein akzeptables Ergebnis erzielt hat (was aber auch ein sehr gutes Quellvideo erfordert). Badaboom bietet nichts dergleichen, das bläst das Bild nur auf die Größe hoch und braucht natürlich mehr Zeit dafür, als das Video in seiner Originalgröße zu konvertieren. Nimm es nicht als Kritik, eher als Neugierde.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Also die Filme im Original sind TS Dateien  die kann ich aber leider net schneiden, deswegen konvertier ich die um.

Meine Einstellungen sind wie in den Bildern.

Sry für schlechte Bildquali, aber es ging nicht mit Snipping Tool und auch nicht mit Screenshot. (das geöffnete Fenster hat sich immer automatisch geschlossen)


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Sieht irgendwie nach TV-Aufnahmen aus, in klassischem SD, also höchstens 720x576 - die mache ich auch als TS.
Mit PVAStrumento konvertiere ich sie flott in ihre Einzelstreams (oder auch als "normale" MPG2-Datei bei Bedarf), die ich dann mit Cuttermaran schneide.
So wie ich das interpretiere, wandelst du die TS-Dateien in HD-MPG2-Dateien um - und dann schneidest du?
Sehe ich das richtig? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das mittlere Bild die Einstellungen des Quellvideos zeigt und das rechte die Zieleinstellung.
Ich würde die TS-Quelle mit PVAStrumento nach MPG2 wandeln (make PS) - das geht sehr flott, weil es ja keine Neukodierung ist - und dann schneiden. Aufblasen kannst du alles noch hinterher.
TSDoctor ist auch noch ein interessantes Programm, damit kann man TS-Dateien analysieren und reparieren, von überflüssigem Ballast (wie Videotext-Spuren, unnötige Audiospuren etc.) befreien und auch trimmen, wenns sein muss.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (20. Juni 2011)

Muss ich später gleich mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> So wie ich das interpretiere, wandelst du die TS-Dateien in HD-MPG2-Dateien um - und dann schneidest du?
> Sehe ich das richtig? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das mittlere Bild die Einstellungen des Quellvideos zeigt und das rechte die Zieleinstellung.



Genau so gehe ich vor.

Edit:

PVAStrumento hab ich jetzt mal getestet, aber wieso macht es immer so viele mpg Dateien? Ich lasse die TS Datei zuerst scannen, da untersucht es ja alles von Bild weiter lauf und Ton ( Bild dann kommt Ton mit genauen Zeitangaben), und danach kommt dann make ps. Wird dabei dann einmal der Film am Stück geändert und dann noch die einzelnen Werbungen oder wie kann man das verstehen?


----------



## OctoCore (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Oh. Wenn du nicht beim Reiter "Split" angegeben hast, dass gestückelt wird, dann hat die Quelldatei bestimmt ein Problem. Bei heftigen Problemen mit z.B. PTS Errors zerteilt PVAS die Datei in fehlerfreie Teile. PVAS legt eine Logdatei an -> Name_der_Videodatei.txt - schau da mal rein.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Juni 2011)

Also hab's jetzt hinbekommen dass es nur eine Datei ist. Ich find das Programm echt gut und werd's auch weiter verwenden. Hier schon einmal Danke für die Hilfe. Cuttermaran hab ich jetzt noch nicht getestet, werde dies aber heute noch tun.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Schön dass du es hinbekommen hast.  Noch schöner wäre es, wenn du kurz erwähnst, was überhaupt der Auslöser für das Problem war - und natürlich die Lösung.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Ok meine Lösung: Beim Klick auf "make PS" öffnet sich ja das Menü Fenster, dann beim Reiter "Video" den Haken im vierten Kasten raus und fertig ("split output when video format changes Recommended")

Hab aber leider ein weiteres Problem: 

Wenn Ich make Ps mache erstellt es mir ja eine mpg Dateie, die kann Ich aber nicht mit Cuttermaran öffnen. Cutter öffnet nur .mpv .m1v und .m2v Dateien. Wenn Ich aber auf demux gehe erstellt es viele Dateien, die werden dann in Cutter auch angezeigt aber es sind viele einzelne und nicht mehr der komplette Film?????

Help


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

PVAS macht aus meinen Dateien eigentlich nicht viele... Nur zwei bis drei bei "demux", selten mehr - .mpv, .mpa (davon kann es mehrere geben, eine pro Tonspur) und vielleicht .ac3.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du mit "viele Dateien" meinst - das mit dem Splitting hast du ja im Griff.
Wenn ich die TV-Serie "Castle" aufnehme habe ich die Datei _Castle.ts_ - daraus macht mir PVAS:
_Castle_00.mpv_ <- der Videostream  
_Castle_00 - DELAY 10ms.mpa_ <- der Audiostream
_Castle_00.mpv.info_ <- Info-Datei für Cuttermaran
_Castle.txt_ <- Log-Datei von PVAStrumento

So ganz nebenbei (falls du es noch nicht entdeckt hast): Im Reiter "Demux" kannst du "Write .info file for Cuttermaran" anwählen. Das beschleunigt das Einlesen in Cuttermaran enorm.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Also hab's jetzt au hinbekommen. Auf demux klicken, jetzt öffnet sich das Menü und dann auf den Reiter Audio die Haken zwei und drei raus (2: Split output when number of tracks changes, 3: Split outuput on audio format change).
Ist wircklich ein super Programm genauso wie Cuttermaran. Hab jetzt auch dir Files wie du sie hast (Video, Audio, Info, Log D.) .

Würdest du die fertig geschnittenen Filme dann später noch hoch rechnen lassen? (Hab Ich sonst immer mit FF oder Badaboom gemacht)

Thx for helping


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Die Zeit und Energie kannst du dir ruhig sparen... dein Player zieht sie schon auf Bildschirmgröße auf. Warum noch lange rechnen lassen? Außerdem verringert das nur die Qualität. 
Ansonsten: Keine Ursache.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Ok dann werd Ich es so lassen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Zumindest sparst du 'ne menge Zeit. Ob die ganze Sache dir jetzt wirklich bei deinem Synchron-Problem hilft, steht aber wohl noch in den Sternen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Also, Synchroner als sonst sind sie auf jeden Fall. 

Jetzt hab Ich aber doch noch ne Frage, und zwar, muss ich die verschiedenen Dateien behalten also Ich mein das jetzt so:

Ich hab den Film soweit fertig geschnitten, dann erstelle Ich den Film und dann erstellt Cuttermaran doch 5 Dateien ( 1mal Film, ton ...). Es reicht doch wenn Ich nur den Film behalte (vorausgesetzt ich brauch den rest in der "Zukunft" nicht mehr) und den auf die externe Festplatte kopiere?


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Na, wenn's wenigstens etwas besser ist als vorher, dann hat sich die Sache ja gelohnt.

Bei mir erstellt Cuttermaran über den eingebauten Muxer am Ende eine fertige Filmdatei - z.B. Dingsbums.mpg
Falls du die Dateien meinst, die von PVAS erstellt wurden, plus die Cuttermaran-Projekt-Datei, falls du das Schnittprojekt abgespeichert hat - die kannst du selbstverständlich löschen, wenn du mit dem Endergebnis zufrieden bist.
Ach sooo... jetzt fällt es mir brennendheiß ins Gebälk: Du meinst die temporären Dateien, aus denen Cuttermaran den fertigen Film muxt, oder? - da habe ich in den Einstellungen bei "Muxing" sowieso "die elementary Streams löschen" angehakt. Dadurch werden sie automatisch entsorgt.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Also hab mal screens gemacht, is echt ein bisschen tricky hinein zukommen.

Nach PVAS, dann nach Cuttermaran, Einstellungen, Muxer







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Hab's jetzt raus. 

Ich hab jetzt den Haken bei Encoding noch reingemacht, und dann auf auto mpeg2enc gestellt und fertig war das Hexenwerk. Oder nimmst du ne andere config?

Edit: doch nicht, er spuckt mir jetzt immer ne Fehlermeldung aus:


System.NullReferenceException: Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.
   bei JMS.InterOp.CommandLine.CommandLineTool.get_ToolPath()
   bei JMS.InterOp.CommandLine.CommandLineTool.Start()
   bei JMS.InterOp.CommandLine.ChainExecuter.Start()
   bei JMS.InterOp.DVDAuthor.YV122M2V.Start()
   bei CuttyEnc.Connector.Encode(DataSet data)


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Ja... schmeiss alles wech. 
D2V-Dateien musst du nicht erzeugen und "Nutze Drop Frame Zeitstempel für NTSC" brauchts du auch nicht.
Was machst du eigentlich mit den MPA-Tonspuren? Baust du die eigentlich in dein Endvideo mit ein oder nimmst du nur AC3 und wirfst die MPA weg?

Nebenbei: Wenn man Windows so einstellt, dass es Dateiendungen nicht anzeigt, verliert man irgendwie sehr schnell den Überblick. 

Edit: Den MPG-Encoder hast du aber installiert? Der geht extra und gehört nicht zu Cuttermaran. Was installiert wird, ist der _Provider_, das ist nicht der Encoder selbst, sondern nur die Schnittstelle zwischen Cuttermaran und dem Encoder. Wenn ich den MPEG2Enc einfach einstelle, bekomme ich genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 
Ich nutze den alten TMPGEnc 2.irgendwas - der hängt schon seit etlichen Jahren auf der Platte rum und macht unter Cuttermaran seine Sache noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Also hab mir jetzt auch den TMPGEnc2.irgendwas besorgt und wieder rumprobiert, Ich krieg mittlerweile bei einem getestetem Filmstück (ca. 15 min) auch nur noch eine Film Datei am Ende hin aber bei nem Film der ne Stunde dauert kommt am Ende nur die Meldung to many frame drops-exiting und es bleiben mir vier Dateien, aber nicht der Film in einer Datei?????

Edit: Wenn Ich aber kleinere Parts mach (so ca. 20 min) dann läuft die Sache und Ich krieg eine Datei am Ende raus , aber nur wenn ich beim Encoder bei temp avi encoding auf RGB24 gehe. (sonst kommt ne Fehlermeldung Der Encoder konnte den temporären Stream nicht erzeugen. Ist AVISynth istalliert?)


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Und von wem kommt die Meldung? PVAS, Cuttermaran (oder seinem Muxer), TMPGEnc...?
Wenn es an der Aufnahme liegt (jede Menge Macken und Miniaussetzer durch schlechte Signalqualität oder was weiss ich), dann hagelt es schon in PVAS jede Menge Fehlermeldungen. Solche Fehler sind auch eine beliebte Quelle für Synchronprobleme - weil dann kleine Stücke vom Video-  oder Audiostream fehlen und eine korrekte Synchronisierung dadurch fehlschlägt.

Noch was zum Encoder:
Wenn du nicht sicher bist, ob du einen YV12-Codec im System hast, dann schalte den Encoder einfach auf RGB (im Zweifelsfall immer die bessere Wahl - Qualitätseinbußen konnte ich dabei noch nie wahrnehmen) anstatt auf YV12. Es geht auch ganz ohne Encoder, allerdings kannst du dann nur an I-Frames schneiden und nicht einzelbildgenau.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Die Fehlermeldung kommt vom Muxer (es öffnet sich doch der schwarze kasten mit mplex Ausgaben).


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

hm.... Okay, hier sind mal die wichtigsten Grundeinstellungen von Cuttermaran - die bei mir funktionieren. Die Pfade werden sich natürlich von deinen unterscheiden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Ein paar Einstellungen sind natürlich unwesentlich - ich habe z.B. das Muxingfenster abgeschaltet, aber das wird kaum was mit den Problemen bei dir zu tun haben.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Also hab mal alles verglichen und so angepasst, oft klappt alles und eine Datei kommt am Ende raus aber es gibt auch Filme wo es nicht hinhaut (wegen der Qualität=sie weisen Frame einbrüche auf).

Jetzt läuft es wenigstens rund und die Synchronität ist auch Spitze im Vergleich zu vorher. 

Nochmals danke an OctoCore


Hast mich echt weitergebracht .


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Synchronität von Ton/Bild verbessern --> welches Programm?*

Alles chlor.  
Was kaputte Videos angeht - ich weiß ja nicht, was du für ein Medium nutzt, DVB-T, Kabel oder Satellit. Da lässt sich nur was dran ändern, wenn du die Empfangsbedingungen verbessern kannst.


----------

